# Maersk Anchor Handlers



## ALLANREID (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya , my name is Allan Reid I was with Maersk for close on 25 years on their Supply vessels. Left Maersk over 8 years ago & joined an F.P.S.O. mainly because it was more money & the leave was 2 wks on 3 wks off... a good enough incentive ??!! ( I would still be with Maersk if they had moved me to the Curlew or something similar !! ) - Anyway, I had always `fancied` the FPSO side of things & and when Chris Francis & Martin MacKenzie ( both ex Maersk Captains ) gave me the chance to join the Ramform Banff...how could I refuse ?? They have both moved on to other projects/challenges ... Trinadad & China respectively. I spent many good years as Bosun with Maersk & was always kept up to date of what people were still there by visits/talks with John Brown ( ex Maersk Bosun too ) from Abz who is a good mate of mine but who has now `moved` on to pastures greener too.....nice new boat & fancy heavy lift crane for him to play about with, on the Well Enhancer. I have been known to go down to Abz harbour for a `visit` onboard some Maersk boats with John or big brother Charlie.... he still makes the ship`s models to scale.....I really admire his talent/patience !!
He should be on this Ship`s Nostalgia...need to mention it to him !!
Anyone who knows me & wants to get in touch when they have the time to do so ...please do.....no doubt I would have a photo of ye somewhere in the `loft` ??? Be good & take care. Rgds Allan


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

ALLANREID said:


> Hiya , my name is Allan Reid I was with Maersk for close on 25 years on their Supply vessels. Left Maersk over 8 years ago & joined an F.P.S.O. mainly because it was more money & the leave was 2 wks on 3 wks off... a good enough incentive ??!! ( I would still be with Maersk if they had moved me to the Curlew or something similar !! ) - Anyway, I had always `fancied` the FPSO side of things & and when Chris Francis & Martin MacKenzie ( both ex Maersk Captains ) gave me the chance to join the Ramform Banff...how could I refuse ?? They have both moved on to other projects/challenges ... Trinadad & China respectively. I spent many good years as Bosun with Maersk & was always kept up to date of what people were still there by visits/talks with John Brown ( ex Maersk Bosun too ) from Abz who is a good mate of mine but who has now `moved` on to pastures greener too.....nice new boat & fancy heavy lift crane for him to play about with, on the Well Enhancer. I have been known to go down to Abz harbour for a `visit` onboard some Maersk boats with John or big brother Charlie.... he still makes the ship`s models to scale.....I really admire his talent/patience !!
> He should be on this Ship`s Nostalgia...need to mention it to him !!
> Anyone who knows me & wants to get in touch when they have the time to do so ...please do.....no doubt I would have a photo of ye somewhere in the `loft` ??? Be good & take care. Rgds Allan



Hi Allan I'm not sure if I know you but I do know John Brown can you pass on my regards to him.

George


----------



## ALLANREID (Mar 28, 2008)

ALLANREID said:


> Hiya , my name is Allan Reid I was with Maersk for close on 25 years on their Supply vessels. Left Maersk over 8 years ago & joined an F.P.S.O. mainly because it was more money & the leave was 2 wks on 3 wks off... a good enough incentive ??!! ( I would still be with Maersk if they had moved me to the Curlew or something similar !! ) - Anyway, I had always `fancied` the FPSO side of things & and when Chris Francis & Martin MacKenzie ( both ex Maersk Captains ) gave me the chance to join the Ramform Banff...how could I refuse ?? They have both moved on to other projects/challenges ... Trinadad & China respectively. I spent many good years as Bosun with Maersk & was always kept up to date of what people were still there by visits/talks with John Brown ( ex Maersk Bosun too ) from Abz who is a good mate of mine but who has now `moved` on to pastures greener too.....nice new boat & fancy heavy lift crane for him to play about with, on the Well Enhancer. I have been known to go down to Abz harbour for a `visit` onboard some Maersk boats with John or big brother Charlie.... he still makes the ship`s models to scale.....I really admire his talent/patience !!
> He should be on this Ship`s Nostalgia...need to mention it to him !!
> Anyone who knows me & wants to get in touch when they have the time to do so ...please do.....no doubt I would have a photo of ye somewhere in the `loft` ??? Be good & take care. Rgds Allan





George Simpson said:


> Hi Allan I'm not sure if I know you but I do know John Brown can you pass on my regards to him.
> 
> George



Hiya George,,,,Tks for reply....ye`r name seems te `ring a bell` ...no doubt John will enlighten me.....do ye live in Abz ?/what`s the `outfit` ye work for now ?? Will pass on yer Email/regards te John.
Allan


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Allan I am now a long way from supply boats, oil rigs and DSV's. I am presently working at a papermill in Inverurie which is closing I join the ranks of the unemployed in September. John will no doubt fill a few blanks. If he has forgotten me tell him my brother is John Simpson (ex-Garthdee trawler Skipper). Last time I talked to John he was just leaving hospital after some serious operations thankfully he got over the problems.

George


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

I stay in Kemnay just moved here a few months before I heard the mill was closing. I finish end of August so I'm taking the rest of the year off before I get another job. Until then it will be feet up and doo **** all lol just don't tell my wife lol


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thinly disguised expletives are against site policy and result in the member being suspended for repeat offences.

*"No offensive language and profanity. Posts to be conducted in English language only please. Do not include clickable e-mail addresses or phone numbers in your posts. If you need to include an e-mail address, please type it as example 'at' example.com, or better still communicate such information by Private Message."*


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Alan Opps looks like we were bad boys!

Soooo sorry MS.


----------



## ALLANREID (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya George & Marconi Sparkie .....didn`t think all `n sundry was monitoring our conversations & that I was wrong in sending George an old mate`s Email address....point taken `n stored onboard for future reference ) (disguised expletives !? ) English language !? I ken fit ye mean )
Worse things happen @ sea eh George ? I`ll send ye it privately George `n feel free to use Jockanese if ye want )


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Hiya Allan your right! Worse things happen and are said at sea but OK point is well taken I will do my bestest to behave and there's no way the wife will believe that either!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

ALLANREID said:


> Hiya George & Marconi Sparkie .....didn`t think all `n sundry was monitoring our conversations & that I was wrong in sending George an old mate`s Email address....point taken `n stored onboard for future reference ) (disguised expletives !? ) English language !? I ken fit ye mean )
> Worse things happen @ sea eh George ? I`ll send ye it privately George `n feel free to use Jockanese if ye want )


Allan,

Despite what some people think, Moderators are only here to keep order and try to keep the site running smoothly for the majority and do not enjoy intervening - in fact we wish it were not necessary as we have better things to do with our lives. 

You can communicate in *Klingon* in your private messages as far as we are concerned, but on public forums the language of the site is English - we have members all over the world who read these threads and they at least have half a chance of understanding stuff if it is in a single language.


----------



## ALLANREID (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheers & points were taken & have been adhered to....thank you.


----------



## craneop1958 (Aug 2, 2015)

ALLANREID said:


> Hiya , my name is Allan Reid I was with Maersk for close on 25 years on their Supply vessels. Left Maersk over 8 years ago & joined an F.P.S.O. mainly because it was more money & the leave was 2 wks on 3 wks off... a good enough incentive ??!! ( I would still be with Maersk if they had moved me to the Curlew or something similar !! ) - Anyway, I had always `fancied` the FPSO side of things & and when Chris Francis & Martin MacKenzie ( both ex Maersk Captains ) gave me the chance to join the Ramform Banff...how could I refuse ?? They have both moved on to other projects/challenges ... Trinadad & China respectively. I spent many good years as Bosun with Maersk & was always kept up to date of what people were still there by visits/talks with John Brown ( ex Maersk Bosun too ) from Abz who is a good mate of mine but who has now `moved` on to pastures greener too.....nice new boat & fancy heavy lift crane for him to play about with, on the Well Enhancer. I have been known to go down to Abz harbour for a `visit` onboard some Maersk boats with John or big brother Charlie.... he still makes the ship`s models to scale.....I really admire his talent/patience !!
> He should be on this Ship`s Nostalgia...need to mention it to him !!
> Anyone who knows me & wants to get in touch when they have the time to do so ...please do.....no doubt I would have a photo of ye somewhere in the `loft` ??? Be good & take care. Rgds Allan


Hi Alan I was on the maersk r class vessel back in 82-86 my name is alan chrisp


----------

